# 2011 1.4 L Turbo - Heater Core coolant hose leak



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think what your showing is the heater hose connection. I believe the lower hose is the heater core feed, with the upper connection being the heater core outlet. 

Those connections are part of the heater hose, and the heater hoses can be found at rockauto. I'm not sure exactly how they disconnect from the aluminum tubes though.


----------



## Cruzette (Jan 19, 2020)

I have the same problem but I need to fund the top hose not the bottom ...does anyone know the part #


----------



## Robbskim1208 (Aug 10, 2021)

2011-2018 CHEVY CRUZE 1.8 INLET HEATER HOSE NEW GM # 95039026 just replaced mine. Weird thing though my upper and lower are reversed?!? Does anyone have the same diagram?


----------

